# Singolo Omicron contagia 150 persone in un ristorante.



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2021)

Incredibile storia che arriva da Oslo.

Come riporta EuroSurveillance un singolo contagiato con la variante Omicron avrebbe infettato da solo 150 persone in un ristorante. Su 117 invitati alla cena aziendale, infettati 3 colleghi su 4. E altri 70 clienti del locale.

Il 96% dei 117 colleghi era vaccinato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ma che diavolo hanno creato a Wuhan?


----------



## bmb (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma che diavolo hanno creato a Wuhan?


Beh ma da loro 1 morto da giugno 2020. È la popolazione mondiale il problema, non il vairus


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma che diavolo hanno creato a Wuhan?



E' un altro vairus, proprio un'altro tipo, ma quale accidente di variante.

Chissà il prossimo modello. Schiantassero tutti nel peggiore dei modi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile storia che arriva da Oslo.
> 
> Come riporta EuroSurveillance un singolo contagiato con la variante Omicron avrebbe infettato da solo 150 persone in un ristorante. Su 117 invitati alla cena aziendale, infettati 3 colleghi su 4. E altri 70 clienti del locale.
> 
> Il 96% dei 117 colleghi era vaccinato.


E panico sia, benvenuti nella macchina del tempo, per un meraviglioso viaggio di 2 anni fino a febbraio 2020


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile storia che arriva da Oslo.
> 
> Come riporta EuroSurveillance un singolo contagiato con la variante Omicron avrebbe infettato da solo 150 persone in un ristorante. Su 117 invitati alla cena aziendale, infettati 3 colleghi su 4. E altri 70 clienti del locale.
> 
> Il 96% dei 117 colleghi era vaccinato.


Ma è andato in giro a sputare nei piatti?! Pazzesco.. Che razza di carica virale aveva sto tizio?


----------



## raducioiu (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile storia che arriva da Oslo.
> 
> Come riporta EuroSurveillance un singolo contagiato con la variante Omicron avrebbe infettato da solo 150 persone in un ristorante. Su 117 invitati alla cena aziendale, infettati 3 colleghi su 4. E altri 70 clienti del locale.
> 
> Il 96% dei 117 colleghi era vaccinato.


Questo tizio tra l'altro era appena tornato dal Sudafrica. 
Come quelli che hanno appestato il mondo (ri)entrando dalla Cina due anni fa, grazie a chi non ha voluto bloccare subito i voli.


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile storia che arriva da Oslo.
> 
> Come riporta EuroSurveillance un singolo contagiato con la variante Omicron avrebbe infettato da solo 150 persone in un ristorante. Su 117 invitati alla cena aziendale, infettati 3 colleghi su 4. E altri 70 clienti del locale.
> 
> Il 96% dei 117 colleghi era vaccinato.


Assurdo.
Se questa notizia è vera non abbiamo scampo. La beccheremo tutti


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Dicembre 2021)

Se è vero, con le cene di Natale tra amici/colleghi/familiari significa che tra una settimana siamo a 100.000 contagi giornalieri come minimo.

Speriamo nel caso sia così contagiosa che almeno sia meno “grave”, altrimenti è notte fonda.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Assurdo.
> Se questa notizia è vera non abbiamo scampo. La beccheremo tutti


Lo dicevo ieri a cena ai miei genitori. Sto giro ce lo becchiamo al 99% tutti

Di stare molto molto attenti finchè non fanno il richiamo ( mia madre ha solo Astrazeneca)

Sta robaccia è contagiosa a livelli ultra


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo ieri a cena ai miei genitori. Sto giro ce lo becchiamo al 99% tutti
> 
> Di stare molto molto attenti finchè non fanno il richiamo ( mia madre ha solo Astrazeneca)
> 
> Sta robaccia è contagiosa a livelli ultra


Ma infatti io coi miei sti spingendo x non fare i cenoni di natale allargati.. Era tradizione di famiglia una cena con tutti i parenti, tipo 50 persone.. Sinceramente non mi pare davvero il caso in questo momento


----------



## Mika (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile storia che arriva da Oslo.
> 
> Come riporta EuroSurveillance un singolo contagiato con la variante Omicron avrebbe infettato da solo 150 persone in un ristorante. Su 117 invitati alla cena aziendale, infettati 3 colleghi su 4. E altri 70 clienti del locale.
> 
> Il 96% dei 117 colleghi era vaccinato.


Pazzesco...


----------



## Mika (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo ieri a cena ai miei genitori. Sto giro ce lo becchiamo al 99% tutti
> 
> Di stare molto molto attenti finchè non fanno il richiamo ( mia madre ha solo Astrazeneca)
> 
> Sta robaccia è contagiosa a livelli ultra


Fortunatamente non faccio cene di natale, siamo in 4 in famiglia e come tutti gli anni saremo solo noi 4


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma è andato in giro a sputare nei piatti?! Pazzesco.. Che razza di carica virale aveva sto tizio?


se è vero, è legato al comportamento della gente. appunto, chissà come è successo.
puoi avere la carica virale che vuoi ma se stai attento come fai ad infettare 150 persone?
comunque certi luoghi come ristoranti ecc.. portano al 90% dei contagi. inutile disperarsi tanto se il problema è serio come sembra c'è da chiudere queste attività, non dopo, adesso.


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se è vero, è legato al comportamento della gente. appunto, chissà come è successo.
> puoi avere la carica virale che vuoi ma se stai attento come fai ad infettare 150 persone?
> comunque certi luoghi come ristoranti ecc.. portano al 90% dei contagi. inutile disperarsi tanto se il problema è serio come sembra c'è da chiudere queste attività, non dopo, adesso.


Scusa è...
Nel mio ristorante 40 coperti tutte le misure che ci hanno indicato,tutto fatto alla lettera,entrano solo i vaccinati e il problema siamo noi?
Vabbè


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

anche a Firenze è successo ad una cena di sanitari, 60 persone

poco fa dagli USA è arrivata la notizia che Omicron è 70% dei nuovi contagi, in pochi giorni dal 13%


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se è vero, è legato al comportamento della gente. appunto, chissà come è successo.
> puoi avere la carica virale che vuoi ma se stai attento come fai ad infettare 150 persone?
> comunque certi luoghi come ristoranti ecc.. portano al 90% dei contagi. inutile disperarsi tanto se il problema è serio come sembra c'è da chiudere queste attività, non dopo, adesso.


infatti si vede come chiudano le scuole dove ogni settimana si va in quarantena in tutta Italia...
dovremmo riaprire il capitolo ristori...peraltro fatti sparire da Draghi non appena arrivato


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Scusa è...
> Nel mio ristorante 40 coperti tutte le misure che ci hanno indicato,tutto fatto alla lettera,entrano solo i vaccinati e il problema siamo noi?
> Vabbè


Per certa gente sarete sempre voi il problema, è inutile. Non sono i mezzi sovraffollati dove non puoi respirare, non sono gli uffici pieni di persone, non sono le scuole ecc 
La colpa è sempre e comunque di bar e ristoranti. Ormai è solo una questione ideologica.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti si vede come chiudano le scuole dove ogni settimana si va in quarantena in tutta Italia...
> dovremmo riaprire il capitolo ristori...peraltro fatti sparire da Draghi non appena arrivato


Will ce l’ha a morte con bar e ristoranti…
Le scuole sarebbero la prima cosa da chiudere


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ma poi di stè 150 persone contagiate in quanti sono gravi?
In Sudafrica dove è nata e circolata questa variante non hanno tutta questa emergenza ed hanno il 20% di vaccinati..
Non vi pare na presa per il culo?

Edit: dopo una breve ricerca ho scoperto che:
Erano tutti vaccinati con doppia dose,erano tutti tamponati prima della cena,dei 137 contagiati nessuno ha sintomi gravi.
Leggera tosse...
Forse è la volta buona che ne usciamo con questa variante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Scusa è...
> Nel mio ristorante 40 coperti tutte le misure che ci hanno indicato,tutto fatto alla lettera,entrano solo i vaccinati e il problema siamo noi?
> Vabbè


ma figurati il problema non sei tu, ma a mangiare come fai a non contagiarti? non riesco ad immaginare qualcosa di sicuro in questo caso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per certa gente sarete sempre voi il problema, è inutile. Non sono i mezzi sovraffollati dove non puoi respirare, non sono gli uffici pieni di persone, non sono le scuole ecc
> La colpa è sempre e comunque di bar e ristoranti. Ormai è solo una questione ideologica.


I mezzi di trasporto e le scuole sono di certo veicoli di contagio enormi, ma è innegabile che purtroppo anche i ristoranti lo sono.. E io amo andare al ristorante, xo siamo onesti: gente che arriva da contesti diversi e rimane per 1 o 2 ore nello stesso posto senza mascherina, camerieri che girano tra i tavoli spesso con mascherine messe male, stoviglie che vengono toccate da più persone, gente che tende a parlare a voce alta e ridendo..inoltre in inverno ricambio di aria impossibile.. Mah..io quando sono aperti vado, xo solo con mia moglie evitando di fare grandi tavolate


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma poi di stè 150 persone contagiate in quanti sono gravi?
> In Sudafrica dove è nata e circolata questa variante non hanno tutta questa emergenza ed hanno il 20% di vaccinati..
> Non vi pare na presa per il culo?


Noooooooo dai! Non mentono mai, ma cosa ti salta in mente


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti si vede come chiudano le scuole dove ogni settimana si va in quarantena in tutta Italia...
> dovremmo riaprire il capitolo ristori...peraltro fatti sparire da Draghi non appena arrivato


ma certo anche le scuole, non so quante volte lo ho scritto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma poi di stè 150 persone contagiate in quanti sono gravi?
> In Sudafrica dove è nata e circolata questa variante non hanno tutta questa emergenza ed hanno il 20% di vaccinati..
> Non vi pare na presa per il culo?


Ragazzi ma ancora stiamo a guardare i dati dei paesi del terzo mondo? Si fa fatica in Europa ad avere un monitoraggio serio, cosa pretendiamo da questi paesi?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I mezzi di trasporto e le scuole sono di certo veicoli di contagio enormi, ma è innegabile che purtroppo anche i ristoranti lo sono.. E io amo andare al ristorante, xo siamo onesti: gente che arriva da contesti diversi e rimane per 1 o 2 ore nello stesso posto senza mascherina, camerieri che girano tra i tavoli spesso con mascherine messe male, stoviglie che vengono toccate da più persone, gente che tende a parlare a voce alta e ridendo..inoltre in inverno ricambio di aria impossibile.. Mah..io quando sono aperti vado, xo solo con mia moglie evitando di fare grandi tavolate


Io vado senza problemi. Mai successo nulla.
Prima dei ristoranti, ci sono tante cose da considerare. È innegabile questo. Il resto è solo accanimento e pregiudizio


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma ancora stiamo a guardare i dati dei paesi del terzo mondo? Si fa fatica in Europa ad avere un monitoraggio serio, cosa pretendiamo da questi paesi?


Per cui secondo tè c'è un'ecatombe in Sudafrica?
E secondo tè con tutto questo terrorismo mediatico non andavano a farci i documentari?
Suvvia


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma ancora stiamo a guardare i dati dei paesi del terzo mondo? Si fa fatica in Europa ad avere un monitoraggio serio, cosa pretendiamo da questi paesi?


Questa è solo una scusa


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Per cui secondo tè c'è un'ecatombe in Sudafrica?
> E secondo tè con tutto questo terrorismo mediatico non andavano a farci i documentari?
> Suvvia


lascia perdere è inutile


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questa è solo una scusa


Basta guardare i dati inglesi..
La linea dei contagi è schizzata a 80k al giorno con la omicron, mentre i decessi e ospedalizzazione sono rimaste invariate nelle medie..
L'Inghilterra sarà affidabile?


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati il problema non sei tu, ma a mangiare come fai a non contagiarti? non riesco ad immaginare qualcosa di sicuro in questo caso.


Io non so che idea hai del contagio da ristorante.
Basta stare al propio posto,mettersi la mascherina quando ci si alza e lavarsi bene le mani..
Voi clienti,e i camerieri sempre monitorati e mascherina..
Non è che sto virus vi salta addosso Basta avere distanze e accortezze "basi"


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Basta guardare i dati inglesi..
> La linea dei contagi è schizzata a 80k al giorno con la omicron, mentre i decessi e ospedalizzazione sono rimaste invariate nelle medie..
> L'Inghilterra sarà affidabile?


No. Solo noi siamo affidabili, da sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Per cui secondo tè c'è un'ecatombe in Sudafrica?
> E secondo tè con tutto questo terrorismo mediatico non andavano a farci i documentari?
> Suvvia


Dobbiamo sempre considerare due aspetti, in questi paesi l'età media è bassissima, la gente vive molto di più all'aria aperta, spesso ci sono comunità isolate e anche se uno sta male o muore non va all'ospedale (anche perché il più vicino magari è a ore di viaggio).. In ultima, se uno muore di certo non gli fanno autopsie per vedere se è stato il covid


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sempre considerare due aspetti, in questi paesi l'età media è bassissima, la gente vive molto di più all'aria aperta, spesso ci sono comunità isolate e anche se uno sta male o muore non va all'ospedale (anche perché il più vicino magari è a ore di viaggio).. In ultima, se uno muore di certo non gli fanno autopsie per vedere se è stato il covid


Perché qui facciamo autopsie?
Eddai sù... lhanno pure dichiarata ufficialmente che se ***** per altre patologie ma hai il covid vieni catalogato come morte da covid..
Sinceramente la mia idea è che la natura stà facendo il suo corso,e questa variante si sta adattando all'ospite così da diventare meno pericoloso.
Per cui la prenderemo tutti come l'influenza e passerà sta caxxo di emergenza..(non prima di aver svuotato gli scaffali da vaccino e simili)


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile storia che arriva da Oslo.
> 
> Come riporta EuroSurveillance un singolo contagiato con la variante Omicron avrebbe infettato da solo 150 persone in un ristorante. Su 117 invitati alla cena aziendale, infettati 3 colleghi su 4. E altri 70 clienti del locale.
> 
> Il 96% dei 117 colleghi era vaccinato.


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma ancora stiamo a guardare i dati dei paesi del terzo mondo? Si fa fatica in Europa ad avere un monitoraggio serio, cosa pretendiamo da questi paesi?


vedi che in Sudafrica la popolazione vive peggio, ma hanno picchi di eccellenza nelle professioni invidiabili
i laboratori sono all'avanguardia


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Io non so che idea hai del contagio da ristorante.
> Basta stare al propio posto,mettersi la mascherina quando ci si alza e lavarsi bene le mani..
> Voi clienti,e i camerieri sempre monitorati e mascherina..
> Non è che sto virus vi salta addosso Basta avere distanze e accortezze "basi"


ti rispondo poi chiudo perchè se sbaglio un verbo faccio flame mi richiamano e non ne ho voglia.
quando mangi tocchi bottiglie, posate, pane, tutte cose comuni e poi ti metti le mani in bocca.
è impossibile non contagiarsi per me.
buona fortuna, ciao


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sempre considerare due aspetti, in questi paesi l'età media è bassissima, la gente vive molto di più all'aria aperta, spesso ci sono comunità isolate e anche se uno sta male o muore non va all'ospedale (anche perché il più vicino magari è a ore di viaggio).. In ultima, se uno muore di certo non gli fanno autopsie per vedere se è stato il covid


L' aspettativa di vita in Sud Africa è 60 anni, da noi ( era) 84

il loro ultimo problema è il coviddi


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Dicembre 2021)

Inghilterra dicembre 2020 60k casi al giorno 1500 morti al giorno
Dicembre 2021 85k casi al giorno 32 morti al giorno.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sempre considerare due aspetti, in questi paesi l'età media è bassissima, la gente vive molto di più all'aria aperta, spesso ci sono comunità isolate e anche se uno sta male o muore non va all'ospedale (anche perché il più vicino magari è a ore di viaggio).. In ultima, se uno muore di certo non gli fanno autopsie per vedere se è stato il covid


Mentre qui fanno autopsie?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inghilterra dicembre 2020 60k casi al giorno 1500 morti al giorno
> Dicembre 2021 85k casi al giorno 32 morti al giorno.


No sicuramente stanno falsando i dati


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> vedi che in Sudafrica la popolazione vive peggio, ma hanno picchi di eccellenza nelle professioni invidiabili
> i laboratori sono all'avanguardia


Non metto in dubbio ma di base resta un paese povero


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio ma di base resta un paese povero


Anche noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inghilterra dicembre 2020 60k casi al giorno 1500 morti al giorno
> Dicembre 2021 85k casi al giorno 32 morti al giorno.


A parte che era gennaio e non dicembre ma poco cambia, quindi possiamo ammettere che I vaccini stanno funzionando almeno? 
Comunque per i dati su ospedalizzazione e morti servono i soliti 15giorni di ritardo rispetto ai contagi, secondo me a gennaio capiremo la reale incidenza di sta Omicron, speriamo resti così


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mentre qui fanno autopsie?


Da noi non serve se ti hanno già diagnosticato il covid prima..


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Questo tizio tra l'altro era appena tornato dal Sudafrica.
> Come quelli che hanno appestato il mondo (ri)entrando dalla Cina due anni fa, grazie a chi non ha voluto bloccare subito i voli.


Ancora con questi voli? Ragà, dai capisco tutto ma bloccati no, non cambia nulla.. il virus sarebbe venuto lo stesso. Anzi probabile che quando questa variante fu scoperta, già la nuova variante circolava da molto prima.

Avete visto l'Australia? Che per mesi sono andati avanti con la strategia del chiudere tutti i confini e non far entrare nessuna mosca? Ebbene anche loro, alla fine, sono stati costretti ad ammettere che bisognerà convivere col Virus.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da noi non serve se ti hanno già diagnosticato il covid prima..


Servirebbe eccome. Sai quante cose cambierebbero caro mio…


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con questi voli? Ragà, dai capisco tutto ma bloccati no, non cambia nulla.. il virus sarebbe venuto lo stesso. Anzi probabile che quando questa variante fu scoperta, già la nuova variante circolava da molto prima.
> 
> Avete visto l'Australia? Che per mesi sono andati avanti con la strategia del chiudere tutti i confini e non far entrare nessuna mosca? Ebbene anche loro, alla fine, sono stati costretti ad ammettere che bisognerà convivere col Virus.


Prima o poi, dopo fallimenti continui, tutti saranno costretti ad ammettere che bisognerà convivere con il virus. Ma quando si arrenderanno? È questo il problema


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Servirebbe eccome. Sai quante cose cambierebbero caro mio…


Torniamo al covid non esiste?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Torniamo al covid non esiste?


Mai detto. Semplicemente si vedrebbero tante cose più chiaramente. Ma figurati se da questo orecchio ci sentite. Sempre fedeli alla narrazione!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ha contagiato 150 persone ?
E la madonna,che è,il supersayanvairus ?

Sicuri che alla cena non ci fosse anche qualche altro positivo asintomatico ?


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A parte che era gennaio e non dicembre ma poco cambia, quindi possiamo ammettere che I vaccini stanno funzionando almeno?
> Comunque per i dati su ospedalizzazione e morti servono i soliti 15giorni di ritardo rispetto ai contagi, secondo me a gennaio capiremo la reale incidenza di sta Omicron, speriamo resti così


Non metto in dubbio l'efficacia dei vaccini,non sono un medico anche se ho le mie idee ma non ho l'arroganza di discuterne...
Si parlava solo dei contagi da omicron/ospedalizzazione che ad oggi sono grazie a dio molto basse


----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile storia che arriva da Oslo.
> 
> Come riporta EuroSurveillance un singolo contagiato con la variante Omicron avrebbe infettato da solo 150 persone in un ristorante. Su 117 invitati alla cena aziendale, infettati 3 colleghi su 4. E altri 70 clienti del locale.
> 
> Il 96% dei 117 colleghi era vaccinato.


quindi questo coi suoi polmoncini ha riempito 150 mq di sala col virus, causando contagio istantaneo .


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio l'efficacia dei vaccini,non sono un medico anche se ho le mie idee ma non ho l'arroganza di discuterne...
> Si parlava solo dei contagi da omicron/ospedalizzazione che ad oggi sono grazie a dio molto basse


Si si ma infatti sicuramente la vaccinazione è uno scudo ad oggi, ma x sapere se con Omicron basta servono 15 giorni, poi inizieremo a vedere gli effetti


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile storia che arriva da Oslo.
> 
> Come riporta EuroSurveillance un singolo contagiato con la variante Omicron avrebbe infettato da solo 150 persone in un ristorante. Su 117 invitati alla cena aziendale, infettati 3 colleghi su 4. E altri 70 clienti del locale.
> 
> Il 96% dei 117 colleghi era vaccinato.


Beato chi ci crede.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Scusa è...
> Nel mio ristorante 40 coperti tutte le misure che ci hanno indicato,tutto fatto alla lettera,entrano solo i vaccinati e il problema siamo noi?
> Vabbè


Non badargli, sono 2 anni che va avanti con sta panzana, qualche cuoco deve avergli portato via la ragazza


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Dicembre 2021)

capisco che la gente al mattino si resetta , ma le stesse cose si dicevano della delta.....


----------



## Prealpi (21 Dicembre 2021)

Notizia inverosimile


----------



## Sam (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da noi non serve se ti hanno già diagnosticato il covid prima..


Il che rende falsi i 135000 morti da COVID.
D'altronde l'ha ammesso anche l'Avvocatura dello Stato, e non a caso.

Se io muoio in ospedale e sono positivo all'influenza, non è detto che la causa di morte sia quest'ultima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il che rende falsi i 135000 morti da COVID.
> D'altronde l'ha ammesso anche l'Avvocatura dello Stato, e non a caso.
> 
> Se io muoio in ospedale e sono positivo all'influenza, non è detto che la causa di morte sia quest'ultima.


Si xo i 150mila morti in più nel 2020 rispetto alla media dei 5 anni precedenti è un dato di fatto.. Nonostante 2 mesi senza morti sul lavoro e per starda


----------



## Sam (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si xo i 150mila morti in più nel 2020 rispetto alla media dei 5 anni precedenti è un dato di fatto.. Nonostante 2 mesi senza morti sul lavoro e per starda


Bisogna tener conto che c'è una decrescita costante in atto dal 2017, ed il 2020 ha registrato un -0,15% a fronte di un -0,13% del 2019. Quindi neanche poi così tanto.

Per esempio, sappiamo che (fonte ONU):
2016: 60.663.060 abitanti
2017: 60.673.701 abitanti (+10.641 abitanti)
2018: 60.627.291 abitanti (-46.410 abitanti)
2019: 60.550.075 abitanti (-77.216 abitanti)
2020: 60.461.826 abitanti (-88.249 abitanti)
2021: 60.331.735 abitanti (-130.091 abitanti) <--- dato falsato perché il 2021 è ancora in corso

L'unica cosa che si potrebbe contestare è che nel periodo 2020-2021 c'è stato un incremento maggiore della decrescita, sicuramente dettato anche dai morti del COVID, in quanto è comunque una nuova patologia che si va ad aggiungere nel quadro di decrescita già presente in precedenza.

Ma è difficile valutarne l'impatto, visto che anche il periodo 2017-2018 e 2018-2019 hanno impatti forti.
Il problema è che avendo affogato i numeri del COVID all'interno di un calderone, è difficile stimarne la numerica.
20.000? 30.000? Meno di 10.000? Non lo sa nessuno.


----------



## Devil man (21 Dicembre 2021)

e se si becca pazienza... a casa in malattia fino a tampone negativo... dai su.. che prima poi ce la fate a capire che si comporta come un banale raffreddore.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2021)

leggevo in giro che negli ultimi giorni sono accaduti vari di episodi di novax contagiati e morti (e fin qui nulla di particolare)..ma ho letto che ci sono stati vari episodi di novax contagiati che hanno rifiutato di essere intubati anche sapendo a cosa andavano incontro..e infatti sono morti

beh di fronte a queste persone (che a quanto ho letto un primario ha detto sono in aumento) pur non condividendo minimamente la scelta folle ho rispetto quantomeno per la coerenza..

purtroppo la loro scelta di non vaccinarsi anche se coerenti mette a rischio anche gli altri quindi il rispetto è sempre relativo ma almeno non fanno troppo i fenomeni e poi se contagiati in forma seria vanno a sfruttare le cure e i medici che tanto odiano...insomma un minimo di coerenza è sempre da apprezzare a mio avviso


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> e se si becca pazienza... a casa in malattia fino a tampone negativo... dai su.. che prima poi ce la fate a capire che si comporta come un banale raffreddore.


banale raffreddore...c'è pieno di gente giovane sana ecc che è stata ricoverata e che addirittura è morta ed è un banale raffreddore...ok...

senza contare le persone anziane o con patologie che non mi risulta siano mai morte per un banale raffreddore...invece in questo il raffreddore da il colpo di grazia

continuamo a negare l'evidenza che vi devo dire...a quel punto non potete nemmeno attaccare la Cina..che avranno fatto mai anche fosse un virus fatto a tavolino? è solo un banale raffreddore...


----------



## Sam (21 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> banale raffreddore...c'è pieno di gente giovane sana ecc che è stata ricoverata e che addirittura è morta ed è un banale raffreddore...ok...


L'ho già detto giorni fa: mio padre ha sviluppato una cardiomiopatia dilatativa al ventricolo sinistro dopo una normale influenza.
Quindi? Demonizziamo l'influenza?



__king george__ ha scritto:


> senza contare le persone anziane o con patologie che non mi risulta siano mai morte per un banale raffreddore...invece in questo il raffreddore da il colpo di grazia


Ti risulta male.
L'influenza miete vittime ogni anno.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> continuamo a negare l'evidenza che vi devo dire...a quel punto non potete nemmeno attaccare la Cina..che avranno fatto mai anche fosse un virus fatto a tavolino? è solo un banale raffreddore...


La Cina andrebbe attaccata per ben altri motivi rispetto a una roba del genere, il cui problema reale sono le politiche repressive dei governi occidentali sulle libertà personali.
Ci sono questioni geo-politiche ben più serie che meritano considerazioni sul mantenere lo status della Cina come potenza mondiale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> leggevo in giro che negli ultimi giorni sono accaduti vari di episodi di novax contagiati e morti (e fin qui nulla di particolare)..ma ho letto che ci sono stati vari episodi di novax contagiati che hanno rifiutato di essere intubati anche sapendo a cosa andavano incontro..e infatti sono morti
> 
> beh di fronte a queste persone (che a quanto ho letto un primario ha detto sono in aumento) pur non condividendo minimamente la scelta folle ho rispetto quantomeno per la coerenza..
> 
> *purtroppo la loro scelta di non vaccinarsi anche se coerenti mette a rischio anche gli altri* quindi il rispetto è sempre relativo ma almeno non fanno troppo i fenomeni e poi se contagiati in forma seria vanno a sfruttare le cure e i medici che tanto odiano...insomma un minimo di coerenza è sempre da apprezzare a mio avviso


Ancora con sta scemenza? Ve lo stanno dicendo in tutte le lingue che vi contagiati e contagiate tanto quanto i fascio novax, ma se ti invormi su rai1 o Repubblica comprendo possa esserti sfuggito. Dovere civico per il bene degli altri.... Questa é la più gran str..ata da quando l'uomo ha inventato il cavallo cit.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Bisogna tener conto che c'è una decrescita costante in atto dal 2017, ed il 2020 ha registrato un -0,15% a fronte di un -0,13% del 2019. Quindi neanche poi così tanto.
> 
> Per esempio, sappiamo che (fonte ONU):
> 2016: 60.663.060 abitanti
> ...


Esatto. Ormai i dati certi non esistono e non è possibile valutarlo. Inoltre nel periodo di pandemia la gente continua a morire di cancro, di infarto, di aneurisma, di vecchia. Ma hey, si muore solo di covid no?


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta scemenza? Ve lo stanno dicendo in tutte le lingue che vi contagiati e contagiate tanto quanto i fascio novax, ma se ti invormi su rai1 o Repubblica comprendo possa esserti sfuggito. Dovere civico per il bene degli altri.... Questa é la più gran str..ata da quando l'uomo ha inventato il cavallo cit.


allora:

i vaccinati si possono contagiare ma meno dei non vaccinati (questi lo dicono tutti i dati ufficiali sennò il vaccino a che serve?)

pertanto nella circolazione del virus i non vaccinati alimentano ben piu dei vaccinati

se il virus circola e ci sono 10 vaccinati magari lo prendono in 4 mentre i 10 non vacciati in 8...pertanto contribuiscono in maniera maggiore alla circolazione del virus

e comunque è anche per un altro fatto:

i vaccinati prendono forme tendenzialmente piu leggere mentre i novax piu forti..quindi occupano piu posti e generano piu caos e problemi per tutti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Dicembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inghilterra dicembre 2020 60k casi al giorno 1500 morti al giorno
> Dicembre 2021 85k casi al giorno 32 morti al giorno.


Inutile babs, i numeri contano solo a convenienza, adesso è tornato di moda il locchedaun a tutti i costi e solo per bar, ristoranti e palestre....scuole e uffici, dove si sta in tanti in una stanza al chiuso per il triplo o il quadruplo delle ore che passi in un ristorante, non devono chiudere perché sono sicuri.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con questi voli? Ragà, dai capisco tutto ma bloccati no, non cambia nulla.. il virus sarebbe venuto lo stesso. Anzi probabile che quando questa variante fu scoperta, già la nuova variante circolava da molto prima.
> 
> Avete visto l'Australia? Che per mesi sono andati avanti con la strategia del chiudere tutti i confini e non far entrare nessuna mosca? Ebbene anche loro, alla fine, sono stati costretti ad ammettere che bisognerà convivere col Virus.


Ah quindi ci sono arrivati anche gli australiani idoli dei chiusuristi al fatto che l'aria con le mani non la puoi fermare? Mi prostro dinanzi a cotanta intelligenza


----------



## Devil man (22 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> allora:
> 
> i vaccinati si possono contagiare ma meno dei non vaccinati (questi lo dicono tutti i dati ufficiali sennò il vaccino a che serve?)
> 
> ...


*non siamo in una situazione di emergenza* perché le terapie intensive sono all’11% e i reparti ordinari al 13%, perché magari la variante *Omicron* è più contagiosa ma meno letale... come una banale influenza che comunque da tutta una vita miete vittime di chi è più cagionevole... purtroppo l'uomo non è immortale..

se pensate che andando avanti a vaccini su vaccini spariranno tutti i mali siete degli illusi..


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> allora:
> 
> i vaccinati si possono contagiare ma meno dei non vaccinati (questi lo dicono tutti i dati ufficiali sennò il vaccino a che serve?)
> 
> ...


Raga dai, ormai questa è una leggenda, dovreste saperlo. Parlo di contagio.
Sui sintomi non c’è dubbio che il vaccino funzioni. Sulla trasmissione invece, meglio stendere un velo pietoso


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Inutile babs, i numeri contano solo a convenienza, adesso è tornato di moda il locchedaun a tutti i costi e solo per bar, ristoranti e palestre....scuole e uffici, dove si sta in tanti in una stanza al chiuso per il triplo o il quadruplo delle ore che passi in un ristorante, non devono chiudere perché sono sicuri.


Solita storia. Altro giro stessa storia.
Ormai è una commedia


----------

